# How to activate USB keyboard and mouse in MS-DOS?



## AnonygooseD (Jul 7, 2012)

I used an application called "Rufus" to install MS-DOS or FreeDOS to a usb and boot from it (for live usage not installation), it worked and booted but neither the keyboard nor the mouse worked because they are USB ones...

I googled, found some drivers, put them in the autoexec.bat and config.sys files so they boot on startup, no luck.

Am I doing something wrong? Is there something else I should have done? btw I'm just a windows user and I'm no programming expert but you can just tell me what to, do or what is the problem simply and briefly...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You might try enabling low level USB support in the computers bios.
Look for something like legacy USB,USB for DOS or USB keyboard
and mouse support.
Don't know if that will help as DOS just doesn't have USB support.
But it's worth a try.


----------



## AnonygooseD (Jul 7, 2012)

already did that, my BIOS fully supports my mouse and keyboard...


----------

